# What are wide clavicles really and do I have narrow clavicles?



## Manliness1

Hello,

I'm new to the forums here.

I just had a general question about the collarbone/clavicle. What is considered wide? I mean, I look at everyone and I cant seem to figure who is considered to have a wide collarbone.

Would I be considered someone with narrow, average or wide collarbones? If you have wide clavicles then does that mean you will definitely have a wide ribcage.

Just to add the information, my shoulder width from each delt (not going across chest but dot to dot on wall) is around 20 inches. Maybe that might help to make a judgement.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Why?


----------



## Manliness1

I just really wish to know.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You don't look like you have dwarfism if that's what you're worried about


----------



## Manliness1

Lol, no dude, I just wish to know about this whole concept of clavicle width and whether I'd be considered to have narrow,average or wide in terms of collarbone length/width.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Manliness1 said:


> Lol, no dude, I just wish to know about this whole concept of clavicle width and whether I'd be considered to have narrow,average or wide in terms of collarbone length/width.


Why though? What use is this information? You can't change it


----------



## Mish

Strong bedroom carpet. Really brings out the duvet.

As for your collar bones, It's hard to tell when you're standing a kilometre away from the mirror.

Can't see sh*t Captain.


----------



## Manliness1

Wow, soo many questions please dude if you can't simply give a simple reply such a yes or no. I want to know this because it's just a question I have and I always hear this whole clavicle talk.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Manliness1 said:


> Wow, soo many questions please dude if you can't simply give a simple reply such a yes or no. I want to know this because it's just a question I have and I always hear this whole clavicle talk.


Yes


----------



## Gym Bunny

Manliness1 said:


> Wow, soo many questions please dude if you can't simply give a simple reply such a yes or no. I want to know this because it's just a question I have and I always hear this whole clavicle talk.


I have never heard of people talking about their clavicles, unless they've broken one. I think you'd be better off on concentrating on lifting than your clavicles. :confused1:


----------



## G-man99

Strange group of friends you have if you discuss your clavicles.

Me personally, I've never discussed mine and neither have I seen them discussed on here, where you would more than likely have that discussion.

I do like to talk about unicorns and goblins though


----------



## Breda

Manliness1 said:


> Lol, no dude, I just wish to know about this whole concept of clavicle width and whether I'd be considered to have narrow,average or wide in terms of collarbone length/width.


You dont look to have amazing genetics in terms of bone structure if thats what you're gettin at


----------



## Manliness1

Lol, thanks.


----------



## Manliness1

I see now, so what would be considered wide bone structure. Do people with wide clavicles ALWAYS have a wide ribcage, thus adding to their wideness


----------



## lotus

I would concentrate on lifting and eating rather than your clavicles mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You dont look to have amazing genetics in terms of bone structure if thats what you're gettin at


I wondered if this was a do you think I can be the next Phil Heath thread but didn't want to assume


----------



## Manliness1

This is true but the bone structure is the frame. I've heard clavicle width affects how big you look with added muscle. 5lbs seems like 10lbs if you have a wide clavicle structure apparently. It really does make a difference, the winner in most cases is always the one with the wider clavicles right?


----------



## resten

This is a peculiar thread.

I like your carpet though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Manliness1 said:


> I see now, so what would be considered wide bone structure. Do people with wide clavicles ALWAYS have a wide ribcage, thus adding to their wideness


WHY??? :lol:

You can't change your bone structure so just eat, lift stuff up and grow and see what happens.


----------



## Queenie

Lol. Width is important guys!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Manliness1 said:


> This is true but the bone structure is the frame. I've heard clavicle width affects how big you look with added muscle. 5lbs seems like 10lbs if you have a wide clavicle structure apparently. It really does make a difference, the winner in most cases is always the one with the wider clavicles right?


If anything 5lbs on a big framed man is going to look less impressive than 5lbs on a smaller framed man as it will be less obvious

I hate myself for giving a serious reply...... :death:


----------



## Suprakill4

Im always told i have wide clavicles but dont really know what i means.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I wondered if this was a do you think I can be the next Phil Heath thread but didn't want to assume


With his fixation of wide clavicles I could only assume he's bern told he has a chance of being Mr O one day


----------



## G-man99

Suprakill4 said:


> Im always told i have wide clavicles but dont really know what i means.


Ask the OP for his verdict and then maybe you can have a discussion about it with him


----------



## Manliness1

Suprakill4 said:


> Im always told i have wide clavicles but dont really know what i means.


This is what this thread is for bro. To get the answer for what this really is.


----------



## Suprakill4

Dont understand the p1ss take replies tbh. The guy has a question he wants an answer to, its that simple. Its no wander people join here and then just fcuk off.


----------



## Manliness1

Suprakill4 said:


> Dont understand the p1ss take replies tbh. The guy has a question he wants an answer to, its that simple. Its no wander people join here and then just fcuk off.


Me too man. I understand bodybuilding is about literally that, BODYBUILDING. However, I always hear clavicle,clavicle,clavicle soo many times and I just wish to have a informative reply on what is narrow,average and wide. How would we know?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Manliness1 said:


> This is true but the bone structure is the frame. I've heard clavicle width affects how big you look with added muscle. 5lbs seems like 10lbs if you have a wide clavicle structure apparently. It really does make a difference, the winner in most cases is always the one with the wider clavicles right?


No. The winner is the one who puts the effort in.

Go and lift some weights and see what happens. This really is the most peculiar thread.


----------



## Skye666

.so are us girls meant to be looking at the width of clavicles now so we know how big a guy going to ' potentially' be..hmm


----------



## Breda

Manliness1 said:


> This is true but the bone structure is the frame. I've heard clavicle width affects how big you look with added muscle. 5lbs seems like 10lbs if you have a wide clavicle structure apparently. It really does make a difference, the winner in most cases is always the one with the wider clavicles right?


Pls change your user name


----------



## gettingLEAN

RXQueenie said:


> Lol. *Girth* is important guys!!!


fixed your post queenie


----------



## Suprakill4

Gym Bunny said:


> No. The winner is the one who puts the effort in.
> 
> Go and lift some weights and see what happens. This really is the most peculiar thread.


If that was the case then i would be considerably bigger and have a better pysique than my mate who puts about a 10th of the effor in as me because he has ridiculous genetics for building muscle and remaining lean.


----------



## Queenie

gettingLEAN said:


> fixed your post queenie


Ha!! Thanks


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> Dont understand the p1ss take replies tbh. The guy has a question he wants an answer to, its that simple. Its no wander people join here and then just fcuk off.


Shut up kieran


----------



## gettingLEAN

Ive only heard people mention clavicles when they are trying to troll somebody or give them a complex issue of having bad genetics, take a picture closer or even measure the bone itself!

Its something you can never change tho so try not worry about it that much dude


----------



## Suprakill4

Breda said:


> Shut up kieran


Why? Because i posted a sensible reply?


----------



## Paz1982

Breda said:


> You dont look to have amazing genetics in terms of bone structure if thats what you're gettin at


what a gentlemanly manor you seem to put it in, to the point without hurting the guys feelings. impressive


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> Why? Because i posted a sensible reply?


Twas but a joke


----------



## Skye666

Suprakill4 said:


> Dont understand the p1ss take replies tbh. The guy has a question he wants an answer to, its that simple. Its no wander people join here and then just fcuk off.


Tbh..it's not really a question u can answer due to 1 st picture he showed too dark and 2nd picture if he wants honest answer until he drops some weight can't even see the clavicle...in answer to u and urs though ....it looks wide to me


----------



## Gym Bunny

Suprakill4 said:


> If that was the case then i would be considerably bigger and have a better pysique than my mate who puts about a 10th of the effor in as me because he has ridiculous genetics for building muscle and remaining lean.


  You contrary little soul, you. 

Let me be precise then and define "effort".

Don't look for excuses like clavicle width or genetics or compare yourself to others. Instead get in the gym, lift weights, learn how your body works and where you get best gains e.g. front delts and least, e.g. calves for many.

Then as you learn adapt your training and grow and make the best of it. That makes you a winner, irrespective of whether your mate has to put in 10th of the effort. People with dedication and who achieve despite their "lesser genetics" (I can't believe I actually just typed that) are more admirable.

Now, stop poking me with your spoon, you little stirrer. :tt2:


----------



## Suprakill4

Breda said:


> Twas but a joke


Sorry mate must have lost my sense of humour today.


----------



## Skye666

Breda said:


> Twas but a joke


Turn around Breda..lemme see that clavicle width


----------



## Breda

Paz1982 said:


> what a gentlemanly manor you seem to put it in, to the point without hurting the guys feelings. impressive


Very kind of you paz My approach on the forum is evolving my friend


----------



## Suprakill4

Gym Bunny said:


> You contrary little soul, you.
> 
> Let me be precise then and define "effort".
> 
> Don't look for excuses like clavicle width or genetics or compare yourself to others. Instead get in the gym, lift weights, learn how your body works and where you get best gains e.g. front delts and least, e.g. calves for many.
> 
> Then as you learn adapt your training and grow and make the best of it. That makes you a winner, irrespective of whether your mate has to put in 10th of the effort. People with dedication and who achieve despite their "lesser genetics" (I can't believe I actually just typed that) are more admirable.
> 
> Now, stop poking me with your spoon, you little stirrer. :tt2:


As far as i can see from his opening post, he isnt looking for excuses, just looking to understand how thw width of clavicles effect a physique in bodybuilding and how to tell if you have wide clavicles or not purely for his own understanding of it????

Getting replies like "why do you want to know" are completely pointless. He wants to know because he wants to know lol. Im sure he is pretty aware that he cannot alter his clavicle width. . .

When you said "winner" i assumed you meant winner of a comp, not winner of how much admiration they will get from the effort they have put in.


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry mate must have lost my sense of humour today.


Its ok buddy your clavicles are impressive tho


----------



## Suprakill4

Breda said:


> Its ok buddy your clavicles are impressive tho


Fcuk off lol.


----------



## Breda

Skye666 said:


> Turn around Breda..lemme see that clavicle width


You can see from behind that they are are fairly widthy


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk off lol.


Why? Because I said you have impressive clavicles


----------



## Manliness1

You know, forget it. This is just ridiculous, all I'm asking is for more information about clavicles. However, if this is how people are going to be, then forget it, I'm leaving this forum.

Suprakill4, thank you soo much for your help/answers,appreciate it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Breda said:


> Why? Because I said you have impressive clavicles


Twas but a joke


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> Twas but a joke


Sorry but your jokes are sh!t


----------



## Skye666

Breda said:


> You can see from behind that they are are fairly widthy


Yh but I didn't mean them...I meant the clavicle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Manliness1 said:


> You know, forget it. This is just ridiculous, all I'm asking is for more information about clavicles. However, if this is how people are going to be, then forget it, I'm leaving this forum.
> 
> Suprakill4, thank you soo much for your help/answers,appreciate it.


You have average looking clavicles on an average looking frame in terms of width. Does that help?

There's a lot of banter on this forum, don't let it put you off but your opening post was a bit odd so you've got to expect it


----------



## Breda

Skye666 said:


> Yh but I didn't mean them...I meant the clavicle


Stop bein perverted skye this is a serious discussion we dont need you lowering the tone before water shed


----------



## RocoElBurn

First pic doesn't help as your head is over to one side, ie- your chin isn't straight above your sternum etc...

However, I'm sure most if not all get your query but you should just get training instead, and understand that the person who will know you best is you.


----------



## Skye666

Breda said:


> Stop bein perverted skye this is a serious discussion we dont need you lowering the tone before water shed


Haha..well men are always lowering the tone it's time a woman did..


----------

